# West Africa Run



## michael ormian (Feb 16, 2006)

I am looking for information on two ships (owners unknown). The ships are the APAPA and the ADDA.

My father was a musician on these ships. He sailed from Liverpool to West Africa between the two world wars.

I know there was more than one Apapa but know nothing about the Adda.

Here are my questions:

1. Who were the shipowners?
2. Do any photos exist of either ship?
3. Are there any old salts out there who sailed on these vessels?
4. Was a musician considered to be a merchant seaman? Where might I find his records?
5. What were the ships' itineraries?

Here's hoping!
Thanks
mike


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Michael,

I think the Adda and Apapa were Elder Dempster Liner's,and should have looked like these.
I believe there is a photo in the book about that company.

Adda1922
1941 torpedoed and sunk off Freetown; 
loss of 12 lives.7,816
--------
Apapa (2)1926
1940 bombed and sunk in Atlantic; 
loss of 24 lives.9,333
The APAPA was a 9,333 gross tons ship, length 450.8ft x beam 62.3ft,
one funnel, two masts, twin screw, service speed 15 knots.
Accommodation for 243-1st and 70-2nd class passengers, with a crew of
130.
Built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast, she was launched on 26th Aug.1926
and entered service for the British & African S.N.Co's UK - West
Africa service in Jan.1927. Transferred to Elder Dempster Lines Ltd in
1933. In June 1940, during the evacuation from France, she rescued
personnel including Czech and Polish airforce contingents from the
Gironde River below Bordeaux. 15th Nov.1940 en route Freetown to
Liverpool in convoy, she was bombed by a Focke-Wulf aircraft in the
Atlantic, 300 miles west of Northern Ireland. One bomb hit her abaft
the funnel in No.3 hatch blowing out the hull and destroying the
engines, and setting fire to her cargo of palm oil. Out of 261 on
board, 24 were lost. The s/s MARY KINGSLEY came alongside so closely
that a large number of passengers were able to leap from one ship to
the other. The remainder took to the boats and were picked up by other
ships. Her position when sunk was 54.34N 16.47W. [Merchant Fleets,
vol.20 by Duncan Haws]



Vessel(s)Ports of call
_Abosso_
_Adda_
Liverpool, Madeira, Las Palmas (_Abosso_ only), Freetown, Monrovia, Takoradi, Accra, Lagos, Calabar, Victoria.
Return voyages: Calabar, Lagos, Accra, Takoradi, Freetown, Las Palmas, Madeira, Plymouth, Liverpool
_Accra_
_Apapa_
Liverpool, Madeira, Las Palmas, Bathurst, Freetown, Takoradi, Accra, Lagos, Port Harcourt.
Return voyages: Port Harcourt, Douala (Suellaba), Lagos, Accra, Takoradi, Monrovia, Freetown, Bathurst, Las Palmas, Madeira, Plymouth, Liverpool


----------



## michael ormian (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you ruud for the great information and pictures.

Its weird to think my dad was on board these ships!

Great!!!!!!


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Michael,

Certainly it is a very weird idea, now that you know their facts.
About musicians being merchant seaman, I haven't a clue, but for sure[?] they had a seamans-book, cos even if your wife was invited to sail a voyage, she needed one, and was engaged as stewardess and not as passenger[$$], at least in the Dutch MN.
I guess there will be a Administration for those books.But others could inform you better then I know.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

*Adda/Apapa*

Thumbnails of Adda (1922) and Apapa (1927)

Derek


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Well done chaps! The information on this site is amazing! (Applause)


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Ruud, my wife sailed with me for 3 months back in 1971/72 but she didnt need a Seamans Book just a passport, officially she was signed on as supernumery on a wage of 1 shilling a month, this was because we were not certified to carry passengers.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jeff,

My wife sailed with me 6 weeks, and we were also not qualified to have passengers.[tankers]So she went to the examinations,and passed and got her Seaman's book and was engaged as Stewardess.But never was "in Service".I thought the wage was 1 Dutch Guilder.[1 fl.]


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Michael,
> 
> I think the Adda and Apapa were Elder Dempster Liner's,and should have looked like these.
> I believe there is a photo in the book about that company.
> ...


Ruud,
You never cease to amaze me with the information & answers that you provide to seemingly impossible questions, thankyou, long may you continue to provide this wonderful service, that's the easy bit, now I would like you to tell me the winning lottery numbers for this coming Saturday..... LoL, (Applause) (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Billy,

6-12-15-17-36-44, if you win, I will as well; my lucky numbers, played them for ages, never won a penny.(*))


----------

